# Torngat Mountains, Canada



## papatooth (Jun 17, 2009)

anyone ever seen them? how would one get to them. can you drive or is it only by boat or plane?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 23, 2009)

Parks Canada - Torngat Mountains National Park of Canada


----------

